# Paris' Empire of the Dead



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're looking for a slightly different vacation spot to visit, the Paris catacombs might just fit the bill

http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/02/world/europe/wus-france-catacombs/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

*Empire of the dead in Paris France*

Nice article on CNN about catacombs under the city of Paris! I LOVE the pictures. If anyone has ever been there or taken pics it be great to see it and share! Here's a link to the story on it!

http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/02/world/europe/wus-france-catacombs/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Roxy! I wasn't sure if this belonged here or on the other section.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I read an article on catacombs at Palermo, Italy and was really fascinated. I think it was in National Geographic a few years ago. This article looks good too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been to the catacombs in Paris about 12 years ago. I was on a business trip to Holland and I went to Paris for a weekend. It was a very cool and creepy tour. I'll have to search for the pictures. It was back before I had a digital camera.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Never been to the ones under Paris, but I have seen the castle of Vlad the Impaler. Somewhere I have a pic of me at 19, in full uniform, squatting between the crenellations on top of the castle with an M16. You can see about 6 miles from the top of the place. The dungeons underneath the castle are one of the most unsettling places I have ever been.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Spooky1 and BioHazardCustoms, you guys gotta share! I hope you post pics! OMG..you guys are so lucky you got to visit such cool places! I LOVE catacombs and spooky places! I especially the old architecture, it inspires BIG time for any possible haunt ideas!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll get my wife to start searching and see if she can find the one picture I still have.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I found my pictures (from about 12 years ago, back when I still had hair )

img007 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

img008 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

img006 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

img004 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

img002 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

img005 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A flash shot down what was a dark hallway. It seems house keeping hasn't been in this section lately.

img001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Spooky, thanks so much for sharing! I love the pictures! The walls look awesome and creepy. Definately nice inspiration for future haunt ideas!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Spooky, thanks for posting the pics. Very interesting how different areas handle such things.

Bio, I bet it was quite an experience and an eye opener.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

That is incredible- not a place I ever would have thought of visiting, but what an interesting history the Catacombs hold


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome pictures Spooky1! I think I'll put this on my bucket list for when I visit Paris to see the Louvre.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Oh my God that's rad. What a great man trip to do when your girl wants you to frolic around Paris... I may have to revisit the Paris talk with her again. . Thanks for the post RB. What's Spook doing - cuddling, about to kiss, listening or loving the wall? hah


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Someone told him if he held a skull to his ear, he could hear the ocean:googly:


----------

